
ETSI ICT Standards: Lawful Interception - severine
https://www.etsi.org/standards#page=1&search=lawful%20interception&title=1&etsiNumber=1&content=1&version=0&onApproval=1&published=1&historical=1&startDate=1988-01-15&endDate=2019-10-29&harmonized=0&keyword=&TB=&stdType=&frequency=&mandate=&collection=&sort=1
======
DoctorOetker
one could set up a wiki .onion, where users can "be bold" to summarize and go
over all ramifications implied or suggested by the standards.

